
nde – The IDE of the future, today - guifortaine
https://nde.now.sh
======
pauljaworski
From a marketing perspective, you should absolutely have some sort of landing
page that explains what I just clicked on before telling me to "wait" because
the "application" is loading.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Yeah, this is going to lose a lot of folks instantly.

------
oceanghost
This reminds me of a first date I went on once. We met at Carls Jr because she
happened to be passing through the area and didn't have much time, and after
20 mins says, "So, is this heading towards marriage? I don't have time to
waste."

This app is way too much, way too fast.

------
frfl
Doesn't work on Firefox, Error! n.XMLHttpRequest is not a constructor.

Please be considerate, the web is more than just Chrome

------
Operyl
Unable to even see this, on iOS it’s just stuck waiting for a service worker
to “install.” Why? I wanted a landing page, not just to go straight to the
app. If I recall correctly there’s no service workers on iOS yet?

~~~
jitl
Worked great for me on iOS 11.3.1 in Safari. There’s a two-pane markdown
editor along with a feature checklist. The cool thing appears to be that the
“app” is being git-clone’d right in your browser’s service worker, which is
quite cool if it really is bootstrapping out of a Github repo or something.

------
richardmjohn
I have no idea what this is, why would I wait for it to load?

------
alexandernst
When can I buy the Enterprise version? And do you accept Bitcoin?

------
jlpnyc
Slow down people it’s a parody

~~~
themoat
Of what?

------
bsenftner
Just spins on Win10 Chrome.

